# Washing machine motor?



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has used a washing machine motor for a prop? I just thought of it today, but I haven't heard of anyone using it, so I didn't know if there was some drawback to them.

mike


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What are you looking to make with it?

I would think the drawback is you need 220V to run it, which means you can't plug it into a regular outlet.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> What are you looking to make with it?
> 
> I would think the drawback is you need 220V to run it, which means you can't plug it into a regular outlet.


Mike, if you need some help with finding a motor message me on aim, also I got an idea for the spider you got :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No, washing machine motors are 110. The biggest drawback to them I can think of, is that their wiring is very exposed. They have their own mounting brackets, and pully wheels already attached. Since the washers also have water pumps in them, I would think a blood fountain could be an easy go.


----------

